# vape shops in Bloem



## Ruwaid (27/5/19)

Hey guys
Any vape shops in Bloemfontein that are worth checking out?


----------



## Andre (27/5/19)

Viking's Vape, one of our supporting vendors (@Waltervh), has 2 branches in Bloemfontein. Addresses here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (27/5/19)

Andre said:


> Viking's Vape, one of our supporting vendors (@Waltervh), has 2 branches in Bloemfontein. Addresses here.



@Andre How do you that "here" link?


----------



## TheSubieVaper (27/5/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Hey guys
> Any vape shops in Bloemfontein that are worth checking out?


have a look at cloud cartel in Brill street 
awesome shop

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/19)

Hooked said:


> @Andre How do you that "here" link?


You copy the link. Then highlight "here". Click on this icon -

. Paste the link, click insert and you are done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DrKolver (28/5/19)

There are only two vape shops in Bloem worth visiting - both of them are Viking's Vape. The original store was the first in Bloem and is situated at 123 Curie Avenue, Fleurdal. The second shop opened recently in Langenhovenpark at 6 Totius Street. The other vape shops in Bloem are much smaller and the variety is not that great. For awesome, friendly service and a huge selection, make sure to visit Viking's Vape.

www.vikingsvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (28/5/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Hey guys
> Any vape shops in Bloemfontein that are worth checking out?


Vikings Vape in Curie Ave. is definitely worth visiting. Friendly staff and a HUGE variety of gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

